

Make Us Do Pushups (and wear a Banana Suit) For Your Vote - jeffepp
http://blog.fetchnotes.com/post/26984416583/make-us-do-pushups-for-your-vote

======
pavel_lishin
> co-founders Alex and Chase will hustle for users

I'm beginning to think that "hustle" and "hustler" has jumped the shark.

------
chaselee
We already owe so many push ups!

------
ahorak
Challenge Accepted: pushups in Banana Suites

~~~
alexschiff
I will so do pushups in a banana suit if we win.

------
saturn
This is pretty painful. Firstly, I'm sure such vote-buying is against the
rules, or at least against the spirit of any such award. Secondly .. is this
what it's come to guys? This? "Vote for us, not because you like us, but
because we'll do pushups"?

These guys need to go home and rethink their lives.

> And if we end up winning the award, co-founders Alex and Chase will hustle
> for users on Main Street in Ann Arbor, Michigan wearing banana costumes

If that's helpful, they'd be doing it already. It sounds to me like a
ridiculous idea. So why even suggest it? These guys are clowns.

~~~
chaselee
If you want, I'll do a clown suit over a banana suit, but I don't think that's
as funny ;)

~~~
saturn
Dude, the banana suit isn't funny either. I'm sorry but someone has to tell
you.

How about you make a good product? Then you won't need to pull these stunts.
Or if you have one - promote it differently. Seriously.

Good luck though and I hope I didn't come across as mean. I wouldn't say
anything if I didn't care <3 <3 <3

~~~
chaselee
You came across just fine. We're really just trying to have some fun with
this. You make great points though. Thanks!

